# Deere tractor set up for plowing lots



## Buddhaman (Dec 17, 2005)

I have a 2012 John Deere 5083e for sale. Has heavy duty loader with 10' Boss box plow and 84" bucket. Has a 1200s Herd spreader on back for wet sand or salt. Holds 1500-2000 pounds. Factory cab with radio, heat and air conditioning. Around 1000 hours on it. New tires on front. Extra set of Mighty Mow turf tires and rims that were never used. Pictures to come

$42,000


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Pictures please


----------



## Buddhaman (Dec 17, 2005)

Here are a few pics


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm not interested but 
That looks like a great set up 
Would be interested but I would only use in winter 
Also how do u load salt in that


----------



## Buddhaman (Dec 17, 2005)

Usually just load salt bags in the spreader.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

That's a lot of bags


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Looks like you kept it clean. Fair price.

Good luck with your sale!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

How many rear remotes?

(I can beat Chad there)


----------



## Buddhaman (Dec 17, 2005)

2 sets of rear remotes. It gets washed regularly throughout the winter to keep it clean.


----------



## Buddhaman (Dec 17, 2005)

Yeah it's a lot of bags. Spreader wasn't used that much. Mostly for weight but had salt available if needed.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Where you at?


----------



## Buddhaman (Dec 17, 2005)

zip is 54409


----------



## Buddhaman (Dec 17, 2005)

bump..............


----------



## Buddhaman (Dec 17, 2005)

Any offers...........


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Check your PM's.


----------



## Buddhaman (Dec 17, 2005)

Summer bump..................tired of moving it


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Buddhaman;2012926 said:


> Summer bump..................tired of moving it


Does it have the skid steer quick attach or the j hook on the loader arms?


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

If it was in Canadian dollars I would seriously think about it. 

Free bump.


----------



## Buddhaman (Dec 17, 2005)

It has the skid steer quick attach but can be converted.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Buddhaman;2013099 said:


> It has the skid steer quick attach but can be converted.


Can you give me a call? 816seven2six5296


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

DeVries;2013020 said:


> If it was in Canadian dollars I would seriously think about it.
> 
> Free bump.


3 years ago that would have been a deal. Now with a $ at 30 points or more it's tough to look in the USA.

Another free bump.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Call me please. Would like to see if we can maybe work a trade.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Buddhaman;1995775 said:


> I have a 2012 John Deere 5083e for sale. Has heavy duty loader with 10' Boss box plow and 84" bucket. Has a 1200s Herd spreader on back for wet sand or salt. Holds 1500-2000 pounds. Factory cab with radio, heat and air conditioning. Around 1000 hours on it. New tires on front. Extra set of Mighty Mow turf tires and rims that were never used. Pictures to come
> 
> $42,000


I posted the other day in response to this post asking for you to contact me and gave my number, but I haven't heard from you. You still around? Give me a call. 816seven2six5296


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Still no contact. Guess the OP fell off the face of the earth.


----------



## Buddhaman (Dec 17, 2005)

I was out of town for a few days. I will give you a call. What are you looking to trade?


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Buddhaman;2015184 said:


> I was out of town for a few days. I will give you a call. What are you looking to trade?


2012 Case SV250 w/1000 hrs. Brand new solid/no flat tires.


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

didnt like the case? Free bump


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Showmestaterida;2015294 said:


> didnt like the case? Free bump


No, actually it's been a great machine, however, I have bought a new house on ten acres and I got a brush cutter deck for it to mow with and with all the rain we've had this season, I can't go out in the pasture with it w/o getting it stuck. Been here 2 months and been stuck 4 times, even after getting the new tires. The guy that bales my hay comes over with his ag tractor to pull me out and has no trouble.


----------



## redclifford (Aug 10, 2015)

still available


----------



## Buddhaman (Dec 17, 2005)

still available


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Buddhaman;2078385 said:


> still available


I'm still wanting to trade. 816seven2six5296


----------



## Buddhaman (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm not interested in trading for a skid steer at this time.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Buddhaman;2078405 said:


> I'm not interested in trading for a skid steer at this time.


Ok, thank you.


----------



## Buddhaman (Dec 17, 2005)

bump.........


----------



## Buddhaman (Dec 17, 2005)

................


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Still got a skid.  How tired are you of moving it?


----------



## Buddhaman (Dec 17, 2005)

I have a Toolcat, I don't need a skid steer.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Buddhaman;2095529 said:


> I have a Toolcat, I don't need a skid steer.


Ah, gotcha. Good luck.


----------



## Buddhaman (Dec 17, 2005)

..........


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Still available? same price?


----------



## Buddhaman (Dec 17, 2005)

Still available


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

At the risk of beating a dead horse, I'm still looking to trade out of my skid for an AG tractor. 



P.S. If you tell me to get lost again, I won't offer it anymore.


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Same price?


----------



## Buddhaman (Dec 17, 2005)

Good price.

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/for-sale/list/?manu=john+deere&mdltxt=5083e


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

How much for without the pusher or spreader?


----------



## Buddhaman (Dec 17, 2005)

viper881 said:


> How much for without the pusher or spreader?


$38,000


----------



## Buddhaman (Dec 17, 2005)

bump.................


----------



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

Is this still available?


----------

